# NCE instead of Digitrax



## supagav (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi guys,

I recently had a problem with Aristo GP40. I began by installing a Digitrax 583AR decoder inside the loco as it was a direct fit for the existing DCC socket. A few weeks later I installed a Phoenix P5 sound unit and began having some serious problems. There seemed to be some kind of motor noise interfering with the Phoenix unit as the sound module would lose the DCC when the motors started working. I tried all sorts of suppresion, RF chokes, etc and nothing seemed to work. I even tried disconnecting the motor and track pickups from the Aristo wiring and soldering them directly onto the decoder and this still did not work. Eventually I took the 583 out and replaced it with an NCE 408 and it worked first time. I finally had complete control of the P5 and all the sound functions when the loco was in motion and the have no other problems since then.

Why would this be? Does anyone know why the 583 would not work alongside the P5? Has anyone had a similar problem?

My only regret is not putting the NCE in the first place as I use their decoders and P5s in all of my other locos!

Thank you,
Gavin


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

I use the 583 and the p5 all the time never had any trouble .........


----------



## supagav (Feb 8, 2008)

I know, thats whats so strange about it as I know other people who use this combination without any trouble. I just can't work it out. I can re-use the 583 in another loco so its not a major issue, I was just curious if there was something I was missing, or if there was a fix for this kind of problem.

Thanks again,
Gavin


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys, 

Greg Elmassian had a post for this problem but it was hard to get to & it looks like it has disappeared now.. Maybe he will repost!! 

BulletBob


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, I posted on it, and it's not here now, dunno what I did!! 

First, you have to understand that there have been minor variations in the Aristo socket over the years, so this is one possibility. 

The other situation is that Digitrax used to cut off one pin on this decoder, otherwise the decoder would not work. To be fair, there was a misunderstanding on how things were supposed to operate. 

Finally I understand that Digitrax has sort of withdrawn the support for this configuration.. sort of. 

I think you need to contact Digitrax and ask them what to do, but the Digitrax has worked in this situation very well before. Get the story on that pin or pins that cannot go into the Aristo socket. 

I am not aware of any unusual changes in the Aristo GP40 socket, at least none reported. 

By the way, for $130 you can get a QSI that plugs in and has both motor and sound in it, for less than the cost of the P5 alone. The Phoenix systems have very good sound, so not slamming them, it it's your preference. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, 

Your post got put on the first page, the 1 that list all the most recent posts on the right side of the page.. That where I saw it.. 

BulletBob


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't know what the heck happened, I posted it, submitted it, swear I saw it, and then later it was not on this thread.... 

Senior Dementia 

Greg


----------



## supagav (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks Greg, 

I'm sure the 583 I'm using already has one of the pins snipped off, I think I read in the manual that it has this mod. I'll drop Digitrax a line and ask them for more info. 

I just love the Phoenix stuff so I guess thats why I like to stick to them, even if it is a quite an expensive way of doing it. Having said that though I'd really love to hear the QSI unit as I've never seen any of their stuff in the flesh. Their large scale items are a little rare over here in the UK as hardly any dealers stock them, so getting hold of one is mail order only. I'd really like to compare the two for curiosity. My Dad and I are heading out to the US for a small break in March so hopefully I can check it out when I'm there. 

Thanks again, 
Gavin


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You can download the Q2upgrade program and sound files from their site. Then you can play many of the sounds on your pc. No charge. The software is free. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 02/06/2009 1:19 PM
I don't know what the heck happened, I posted it, submitted it, swear I saw it, and then later it was not on this thread.... 

Senior Dementia 

Greg 
Might this be your errant reply?

Aristo GP40 and P5 problem[/b]


----------



## supagav (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks Steve, 

Yeah I had posted it before but it still didn't seem to work! I just wanted to try and again and see if I could shed any light on it. 

Thanks, 
Gavin


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually no Steve, my reply was just days ago, not August of last year. 

I must have gone at odds of the gods of the "submit" button. I replicated the post here in the thread. 

But the other thread has another tip, and it's worth checking out, those PIC processors can be noisy. 

Regards, Greg


----------

